# Lightscribe Templates



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

Is there another site besides lightscribe.com that you can download Lightscribe labels/templates. I loved the ones on the Lightscribe site in the gallery, but I was just curious if there was a place that had more!
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if these are any good
http://www.lightscribecovers.com/
http://www.surething.com/ST/


----------



## shakey_clk430 (Jul 2, 2008)

theres some great images on www.lightscribe.co.uk and also some great software


----------

